# What is your 1 rep max bench?



## GFR (Jun 19, 2005)

*What is your Raw 1 rep max bench?*

Lets see if all this talk is adding up to anything. 
Sorry this is Raw BP only.Feel free to round up by 10 Lbs


----------



## goandykid (Jun 19, 2005)

you should make it incrememnts

im 180, voted 150


----------



## GFR (Jun 19, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> you should make it incrememnts
> 
> im 180, voted 150


150 would be 150-190....you can lie about 10 Lbs


----------



## god hand (Jun 19, 2005)

160 bench 200. Dont really like bench, more of a push up person.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 19, 2005)

Currently?


----------



## GFR (Jun 19, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Currently?


I put a -100 Lb option on the poll just for you Monkey


----------



## kenwood (Jun 19, 2005)

i weigh 140 mine is 145lb but hey i'm only 14 and 5'3" so i think thats pretty good


----------



## goandykid (Jun 19, 2005)

16, 150, 180, thought mine was decent.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 19, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I put a -100 Lb option on the poll just for you Monkey


If forced to guess, I would say 250-260


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 19, 2005)

mines closer to 200 than 250, but i put 250 anyway


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jun 19, 2005)

17, 200, 315  _Damnit 10 pounds wont push me to 350_


----------



## GFR (Jun 19, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> mines closer to 200 than 250, but i put 250 anyway


Why am I not surprised....so what does your cat BP?


----------



## MyK (Jun 19, 2005)

I bench 625, nuff said


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jun 19, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> I bench 625, nuff said


whats your age and weight?


----------



## GFR (Jun 19, 2005)

TriZZle305 said:
			
		

> whats your age and weight?


I think it's 13 and 115 Lbs


----------



## MyK (Jun 19, 2005)

ha, i was JK, its probly around 200 to 250.

anyways, Im 25 and 215lbs


----------



## MyK (Jun 19, 2005)

and like 12% bodyfat


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jun 19, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I think it's 13 and 115 Lbs


 i was wondering


----------



## Unsivilized (Jun 20, 2005)

im about 135 pounds and can bench 1 rep of about 210 lbs.  Not to good but only been working out for 3 months or so and im only 15.


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 20, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> I bench 625, nuff said




I'll beat you down mofo.


----------



## Fashong (Jun 20, 2005)

Only 135 x 3, I don't know max cause no spotter


----------



## GFR (Jun 20, 2005)

Fashong said:
			
		

> Only 135 x 3, I don't know max cause no spotter


Probably 150 give or take 5 Lbs


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 20, 2005)

Foreman...

W/that 65" Chest, you oughta be pushing at least Four-Hunge


----------



## GFR (Jun 20, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Foreman...
> 
> W/that 65" Chest, you oughta be pushing at least Four-Hunge


I probably shouldn't ask but what is a Hunge.


----------



## Fashong (Jun 20, 2005)

Hundred probally in his language lol


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 20, 2005)

225???????????????


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 20, 2005)

probably about 225


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 20, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I probably shouldn't ask but what is a Hunge.




haha, nice stats in your signature...


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 20, 2005)

I don't bench anymore.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Jun 20, 2005)

47-150-250


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 20, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I probably shouldn't ask but what is a Hunge.


100 lbs


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 20, 2005)

MYk and racoon can bench 500+++++++++ WOW!


----------



## BiggerNstronger (Jun 20, 2005)

34yrs old, 260lbs, 360 bench.   Not much for flat benchpressing but I just maxed last week for a reference point.    Goal is 400 by November.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jun 20, 2005)

No can do anymore. torn rotator cuff. I use 100lb DB's now. Would use heavier but that's all my home gym has. Hell 5lb DB's to 100lb Db's in increments of 5 cost me $1100 plus tax. At .60 a lb not sure if i want to buy 105's on up. 2-105's is $126 plus tax.


----------



## BiggerNstronger (Jun 20, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> No can do anymore. torn rotator cuff. I use 100lb DB's now. Would use heavier but that's all my home gym has. Hell 5lb DB's to 100lb Db's in increments of 5 cost me $1100 plus tax. At .60 a lb not sure if i want to buy 105's on up. 2-105's is $126 plus tax.


I hear ya T.O. Man...I avoid the flat bench like the plague...maybe once every 2 weeks at the MOST only because Im thinking of entering a powerlifting contest in November...several guys from my gym are training for it.     Im happy doing dumbbells.   Ours go up to 140's and 3 of us are thinking of going in together and buying some bigger ones.


----------



## canuck muscle (Jun 20, 2005)

24y/o, 178lbs, 300 max


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jun 20, 2005)

BiggerNstronger said:
			
		

> I hear ya T.O. Man...I avoid the flat bench like the plague...maybe once every 2 weeks at the MOST only because Im thinking of entering a powerlifting contest in November...several guys from my gym are training for it. Im happy doing dumbbells. Ours go up to 140's and 3 of us are thinking of going in together and buying some bigger ones.


Are your's in a gym. I live in Baja and there are no gym's around here. So i had to make up my own home Gym from scratch. I can't complain though. I have a lot of equipment here. Here's a list

Home built Bar dip pullup station
Smith machine with Cable attachments
Seated shoulder press machine
Hip sled with reverse Leg Press
Eliptical and treadmill equipment
2100 lbs in Db's
2500 lbs oly Plates
Mirrors to stare at myself in....I really like that


----------



## BiggerNstronger (Jun 20, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Are your's in a gym. I live in Baja and there are no gym's around here. So i had to make up my own home Gym from scratch. I can't complain though. I have a lot of equipment here. Here's a list
> 
> Home built Bar dip pullup station
> Smith machine with Cable attachments
> ...



Im at a gym for sure.   If had the place I would LOVE to open my own gym...just old school style benches and all the basics, plenty of weights and lots of mirrors.


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jun 20, 2005)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> MYk and racoon can bench 500+++++++++ WOW!


read the posts more carfully... only racoon does


----------



## racoon02 (Jun 20, 2005)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> MYk and racoon can bench 500+++++++++ WOW!




I need a bench shirt/wrist wraps, and be allowed to do it with no pause... so some people might not count that.  

And the shirt I had on when I hit 520 was my double stiched Inzer that has been fitted to my body, so it helps out alot.

Takes me atleast 10 minutes to get that  damn shirt on.

The guy I lift with is stronger anyways.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 20, 2005)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *The Monkey Man*
_Currentlyl? _

Quote:
Originally Posted by *ForemanRules*
_I put a -100 Lb option on the poll just for you Monkey _

Quote:
Originally Posted by *The Monkey Man*
_If forced to guess, I would say 250-260_

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1038461&postcount=29http://ironmagazineforums.com/showp...61&postcount=29

W/ a little encouragement, I may have hit 275... the 265 went up 1st try...
If I got 280, could I then claim 300 in the poll?


----------



## turbine5 (Jun 20, 2005)

wgt=205, max=300


----------



## WATTS (Jun 20, 2005)

18yrs old, 217lbs, can put up appox. 350lbs.


----------



## GFR (Jun 20, 2005)

WATTS said:
			
		

> 18yrs old, 217lbs, can put up appox. 350lbs.


Are you natural Watts ? that is a great bench for 18 at 220 class...You might be able to set a state record with 350-400 at 220..look into it. In MI I think the 220 BP record for 18-19 is 390 or 400 Raw.


----------



## WATTS (Jun 20, 2005)

yes im natural, the only supplement im taking is protein. once i got my diet into check this year ive been making increadible progress. my goal is to hit 405 pounds by the end of summer...about 3 months or a little less so ive got to kick everything up a knotch...or two. 

o ya, and Foreman i just put my first pic up so check it out..(it was back in Jan. 2005...a month before i turned 18) but it will give you an example of where i stand. i need to take recent pics tho. but until then check out the one i put up.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 20, 2005)

WATTS said:
			
		

> my goal is to hit 405 pounds by the end of summer...about 3 months or a little less


Ru doing this in competition???

If not, do it up!!!

You may get a trophy for all that work


----------



## MattBennett4532 (Jun 20, 2005)

YOOo whats up im matt im 14 years old trying to go pro in boybuilding IFBB style... i max out 260-270lbs so i jsut put 300 because it sounds cooler i love you! lol i do overdose the aminos and creatine and shit and my arms dont have far to go so thats cheap id say if my arms were longer i wouldnt be benching as much ill update pics sometimes


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jun 20, 2005)

I thought we were only rounding 10? sounds like everyones rounding 30-50... and i couldve swore it said RAW.. so the bench shirt has gotta go!


----------



## GFR (Jun 21, 2005)

I just want to apologize to Lam who claims to bench 87 lbs over the Raw natural world record...sorry buddy...this poll is just for us armature weight lifters. Go and set the power lifting world on fire champ.  I will do a 500-800 poll next so you can strut your stuff.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 21, 2005)

TriZZle305 said:
			
		

> I thought we were only rounding 10? sounds like everyones rounding 30-50... and i couldve swore it said RAW.. so the bench shirt has gotta go!


I was only *asking* if I could claim 300...

And raw...  Does a t-shirt count?

I think yesterday I was right around 275...

So would 280 be past the 1/2 way point, to 300?? 

I didn't try the 280 so by the poll I am still @ 250  *"L"*


----------



## GFR (Jun 21, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I was only *asking* if I could claim 300...
> 
> And raw...  Does a t-shirt count?
> 
> ...


You'll get nothing and you'll like it!


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 21, 2005)

825 for 27.  That was on a bad day.


----------



## snoogans (Jun 21, 2005)

I've been doing triplets of 215 so I'd say my max is about 230.
I'm 26 and weigh 170.


----------



## HardTrainer (Jun 21, 2005)

i can bench 325lbs at the moment


----------



## largepkg (Jun 21, 2005)

I don't think what I can bench is relevant. 

Now penis size, that's a good poll!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 21, 2005)

Spaulding said:
			
		

> I want a hotdog, and I want a cheeseburger...





			
				ForemanRules said:
			
		

> You'll get nothing and you'll like it!


----------



## Tha Don (Jun 21, 2005)

21, 206lbs, raw 1RM is 130kg which is about 286lbs, so i put 300lbs


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 21, 2005)

Poll needs more options 50 lb leaps are dumb.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 21, 2005)

350, back when I used to bench.


----------



## maniclion (Jun 21, 2005)

I don't know why I would do 1 rep of any exercise, that's like sprinting across the room to the treadmill and then just standing on it.


----------



## live2pump (Jun 21, 2005)

I voted 450, but my max was 435 which went up pretty smooth.  That was last year around this time, but I do not max anymore because injuries become more frequent.  Most I'll do is rep 375 for 5-6 reps.

Age 26, 220 lb


----------



## PTYP (Jun 22, 2005)

250 here


----------



## BIGDAVE (Jun 22, 2005)

Last year i did just over 405lbs(pic in my gallery) but i'm reping higher this year so could maybe do more.


----------



## GFR (Jun 23, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> I don't know why I would do 1 rep of any exercise, that's like sprinting across the room to the treadmill and then just standing on it.


It's called power lifting and Olympic weight lifting....I don't do it but I certainly don't think its a waste of time. I think they are great sports and I respect those who compete in them.


----------



## leggett (Jun 23, 2005)

I am 5'11" 184 lbs and I probably push close to 280-290 I voted 300 of course.


----------



## god hand (Jun 23, 2005)

Have LAM voted?


----------



## GFR (Jun 23, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Have LAM voted?


Don't hold your breath.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 24, 2005)

_Remember what the Bible said:_
_He who is without sin, cast the first rock. And I shall smoketh it. _
_*ForemanRules *"Exnihilonihilfit Hypertrophy expert"_


Height 4'11 <---------------- 


_Chest relaxed 74.25 inches_
_waist 24.2 inches_
_bicep cold 30.1 inches_
_weight 134.2 Lbs, body fat: 0.000000136%_
_Best time in a 2 mile run: 3 minutes 52 seconds_
_Best Raw natural Bench Press: 567 Lbs for 38 reps_

*Dude you are getting shorter?*

*You will have to compete onstage*
*w/ Goal Getter next show  *

*Are you shrinking beacause of how much you are squatting? *


----------



## GFR (Jun 24, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> _Remember what the Bible said:_
> _He who is without sin, cast the first rock. And I shall smoketh it. _
> _*ForemanRules *"Exnihilonihilfit Hypertrophy expert"_
> 
> ...


Yes I have noticed this problem, I believe it'e because I'm 15 and taking huge amounts of steroids.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 25, 2005)

Looks like a lot of strong people hiding in the corners.


----------



## Var (Sep 7, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Home built Bar dip pullup station
> Smith machine with Cable attachments
> Seated shoulder press machine
> Hip sled with reverse Leg Press
> ...



  Sweet!  I'd love to build a home gym someday.  Ever tally the total cost, Tough??


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 7, 2005)

154lbs ...i feel i can get 164lbs now but don't want to go for it becuase of my training regime.


----------



## themamasan (Sep 7, 2005)

290-300 lbs for me.  Which brings up a question I have always had.  How much does your height affect your bench?  I never did bench press when I was short, so don't know if it is that much easier or not.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 7, 2005)

interesting question...

i bench about 125% of bodyweight at 5'4"  (very short and stumpy   ) but that is only 154lbs so not that much in relative to heavyness.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 7, 2005)

I did 265 @ 185 pounds, and it went up pretty smoothly.  It's going to be a while before I get back there after I finish rehabbing my shoulder.  However, I am confident I will get even more going back.  I have come to realize that I basically do a PL width close grip bench press when I bench.  I think I could easily add some weight on just by widening my grip a bit.


----------



## Deity Goddess (Sep 8, 2005)

37, 220lbs., 405 max.


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

Deity Goddess said:
			
		

> 37, 220lbs., 405 max.


----------



## dAMvN (Sep 9, 2005)

17, 160, did 255 4x so im guessin around 275? I did max 275 when I was 16, and 165.


----------



## racoon02 (Sep 9, 2005)

Deity Goddess said:
			
		

> 37, 220lbs., 405 max.




got damn


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Sep 13, 2005)

I can only bench about 210, but the lift in which I really excel is the deadlift. I can do 400+ with that. I also hope to get BW clean and press by Christmas.


----------



## LexusGS (Sep 13, 2005)

I benched 195 two days ago. Yes, I know that sucks.


----------



## clemson357 (Sep 13, 2005)

I put 300.  I got 285 last week, this week I am going for 290 and I am fairly positive I will get it unless I am having an off day.  I weigh 180 lbs.


----------



## GFR (Sep 13, 2005)

I thought it was still around 400 but to my dismay it is more like 365 .


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Sep 15, 2005)

405 is the highest I go for bench presses and I get 4-5 reps on that..  guess for 1RM would be 475? IDK


----------



## Tough Old Man (Sep 15, 2005)

Var said:
			
		

> Sweet! I'd love to build a home gym someday. Ever tally the total cost, Tough??


Hello Var. Probably between $8 - $10k. Once my weight room is built, I'll pick up a couple of more machines. I'd like to get one of those seated lateral press machines. They run about $2k

Tough


----------



## Tough Old Man (Sep 15, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Looks like a lot of strong people hiding in the corners.


Thinking on your line. Surprizing how many 300-400 lb natural benchers we have here weighing around 220 lbs or less


----------



## Roy Dee (Sep 15, 2005)

110lbs


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Sep 15, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Thinking on your line. Surprizing how many 300-400 lb natural benchers we have here weighing around 220 lbs or less



go figure.. im freaking 325 and doing 405.. Im one lazy/weak mofo ..  But then again i dont go too heavy


----------



## GFR (Sep 15, 2005)

juggernaut2005 said:
			
		

> 405 is the highest I go for bench presses and I get 4-5 reps on that..  guess for 1RM would be 475? IDK


http://www.exrx.net/Calculators/OneRepMax.html
442-456 max


----------



## alliance160 (Sep 15, 2005)

I maxed 200 in class today    actually 175 x 5, but we use the nebraska weight chart to find maxes. Anyone else used this before?


----------



## bench2120 (Sep 16, 2005)

im 6,6 210 and i bench 270

 16


----------



## TheCurse (Sep 18, 2005)

360 @ 210


----------



## P-funk (Sep 18, 2005)

360 at 210 is great!


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 18, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 360 at 210 is great!



meh, its ok.  Not as good as 295 @ 260....


wait....


----------



## TheCurse (Sep 18, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 360 at 210 is great!


 thanks P!

yea i could have swore i already posted that in this thread but maybe i was mistaken.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 18, 2005)

When I was 195 I could do 335 for 2 so I guess it would be about 350, which would be my best percentage.  Right now I think I could get 300-315 at a weight of 205, prolly get over 350 if I wanted to train for it, but I don't.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 18, 2005)

Hey min0, was that 250 tucked or untucked?


----------



## GymJamo (Sep 20, 2005)

I have maxed 600lbs but I am superior to most people that first workout, I could bench 350lbs (within the first 4 weeks of training)  just from construction work.


----------



## clemson357 (Sep 20, 2005)

GymJamo said:
			
		

> ...but I am superior to most people that first workout....


 

NO, I am superior!!!!


----------



## GymJamo (Sep 20, 2005)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> NO, I am superior!!!!



Wip it out i wanna see


----------



## ponyboy (Sep 20, 2005)

There's a lot of jacked e-lifters around here.  Some of these claims are making me laugh.  I think we should have pics of some of these 400lb. lifts but of course none exist.  

To answer the question, I haven't flat benched in two years so I have no idea.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 20, 2005)

ponyboy said:
			
		

> There's a lot of jacked e-lifters around here. Some of these claims are making me laugh. I think we should have pics of some of these 400lb. lifts but of course none exist.
> 
> To answer the question, I haven't flat benched in two years so I have no idea.


 Dude, you should see BB.com, the average person claims like national record lifts for there weight class. I would be one of the weakest kids on that site lol, and I am training for a state powerlifting record.


----------



## kicka19 (Sep 20, 2005)

5 10, 180, bench 310


----------



## GymJamo (Sep 21, 2005)

kicka19 said:
			
		

> 5 10, 180, bench 310


----------



## GymJamo (Sep 21, 2005)

Well what can i say.....


----------



## dAMvN (Sep 21, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> I would be one of the weakest kids on that site lol


your one of the weakest on this site...


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Sep 21, 2005)

dAMvN said:
			
		

> your one of the weakest on this site...


 ...and 'your' one of the dumbest.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 21, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> ...and 'your' one of the dumbest.



Hahaha.


----------



## tommyboy11 (Sep 22, 2005)

my 1rm about a month ago was 365 which practiclly killed me lol, but i did it at a weight of 210, i know thats not serious weight but it was a huge goal for me that i finnaly reached after almost 3 years of training.


----------



## IJ300 (Sep 22, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> ...and 'your' one of the dumbest.


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 23, 2005)

I didn't see an options for 600+... So 985 x 4.  The 4th one was hard.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Sep 23, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I didn't see an options for 600+... So 985 x 4.  The 4th one was hard.


 You're pretty weak. It usually takes no less than seven reps for that weight to get hard for me.


----------



## GFR (Sep 20, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> I didn't see an options for 600+... So 985 x 4.  The 4th one was hard.


I put the 100- option in just for you


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 20, 2006)

kenwood said:


> i weigh 140 mine is 145lb but hey i'm only 14 and 5'3" so i think thats pretty good




In the past year, kenwood, has gone from 145lbs at 14 years old, to 175lbs at 17 years old...Apparently math wasn't required in the high school he failed out of.


----------



## GFR (Sep 20, 2006)

ponyboy said:


> There's a lot of jacked e-lifters around here.  Some of these claims are making me laugh.  I think we should have pics of some of these 400lb. lifts *but of course none exist.  *
> 
> To answer the question, I haven't flat benched in two years so I have no idea.


400 is not that big of a deal when you are talking about a group of hundreds who have lifted for years. I think you are just a bit jealous. Go to some of the other sites where a 20 inch arm  and a 500 bench is the norm....I think this site is more honest than any other I have seen yet. 


70% Plus are in the 200-300 range, I find that very realistic.


----------



## PWGriffin (Sep 20, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> In the past year, kenwood, has gone from 145lbs at 14 years old, to 175lbs at 17 years old...Apparently math wasn't required in the high school he failed out of.


----------



## kenwood (Sep 20, 2006)

age 16, weight 183lbs, bench 295...rounded to 300.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 20, 2006)

i can do 375... can i round to 400???


----------



## kenwood (Sep 20, 2006)

CRASHMAN said:


> i can do 375... can i round to 400???



round to w/e is closer. mine was only 5lbs away so i roundedto 300


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 20, 2006)

the laws of rounding tell me to go up since its in the middle


----------



## GFR (Sep 20, 2006)

CRASHMAN said:


> i can do 375... can i round to 400???


No


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Sep 20, 2006)

305


----------



## JonnyStead (Sep 21, 2006)

33yrs and 200lbs (but in my defence I've only be training 18 months - and any other excuses I can come up with - oh yeah I only weight 161lbs  )

I really am an old fart....


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 21, 2006)

It's not that good.


----------



## the_general64 (Sep 21, 2006)

350 at 190


----------



## crazy_enough (Sep 21, 2006)

265 X 3 @ 172 so calculate my 1RM


----------



## PWGriffin (Sep 21, 2006)

crazy_enough said:


> 265 X 3 @ 172 so calculate my 1RM



wow..I really need to work on my bench...


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 21, 2006)

I've only "maxed" one time in the last year, but it was after my working sets. I did 290x5 then right after got 315x1.


----------



## crazy_enough (Sep 21, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> wow..I really need to work on my bench...


 
I say the same when a friend posts about her fuckin 300 some benches arrrggghhh I think I hate her genes! lol Id like to hit 300 before then end of 06, Ive managed to move it but cant lock...soon enough!


----------



## PWGriffin (Sep 21, 2006)

crazy_enough said:


> I say the same when a friend posts about her fuckin 300 some benches arrrggghhh I think I hate her genes! lol Id like to hit 300 before then end of 06, Ive managed to move it but cant lock...soon enough!



That's a ridiculous bench press for a woman.  It's normal for strong women to have really strong legs as I'm sure you do....but the same girl I see deadlifting 300+ for reps isn't even doing 200 on the bench...

There is no reason you can't hit 300 before the end of the year...


----------



## SpeedyReedy5 (Sep 21, 2006)

365


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 21, 2006)

crazy_enough said:


> 265 X 3 @ 172 so calculate my 1RM



Holy shit!  Are you "chemically enhanced?"


----------



## kenwood (Sep 21, 2006)

crazy_enough said:


> 265 X 3 @ 172 so calculate my 1RM



    Holy Shit! .


----------



## crazy_enough (Sep 21, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> That's a ridiculous bench press for a woman. It's normal for strong women to have really strong legs as I'm sure you do....but the same girl I see deadlifting 300+ for reps isn't even doing 200 on the bench...
> 
> There is no reason you can't hit 300 before the end of the year...


 
This chick is a freak, she's veggie too, insane genetic freak.  Trains as a powerlifter but is doing her BB first show this fall in ontario.

Girl pulls 405 or something, squats like a mofo too...She's gonna do WELL, very nice development on her and lean year long! biatch! lol

There may be a reason I dont get tehre this year, Ive done a little damage to bicep tendon/rotator last week so I wont be doing anything flat for a while, onliy incl/decl.

CowPimp...Ive done one 12 week (M1T) cycle in my entire life, 2 years ago. Hoping a little "enhancement" schedueled to take place in late Oct may help with this bench goal...Ill be competing in BB Fall 2007.


----------



## GFR (Sep 21, 2006)




----------



## kenwood (Sep 21, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


>



stop hating


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 21, 2006)

I have no idea, nor do I care.


----------



## Supplement (Sep 22, 2006)

*max bench*

age 22
weight:215lbs
max bench:405lbs
squat:395


----------



## the_general64 (Sep 22, 2006)

the guys who are benchin 500lb.(i think its four or five people) are those legit? if so............much respect.........i can do 350 and i can't imagine adding 150 more pounds and doing that.......


----------



## GFR (Sep 22, 2006)

the_general64 said:


> the guys who are benchin 500lb.(i think its four or five people) are those legit? if so............much respect.........i can do 350 and i can't imagine adding 150 more pounds and doing that.......



BuddyClubNeon,  Full of shit...just look at his old posts
GymJamo, This guy is one of the biggest liars on this site....doubt he could bench 200lbs
MillerMan, Not a chance, just another liar
MyK, Full of shit, 300lbs at best*
racoon02, Yes, he can bench over 500*
Steele20   Nope


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 22, 2006)

500 Raw is excellent.

I expect to be just over 405 before the years end.

500..... Im not sure.  I would probably have to train specifically to increase bench aftert that point.


----------



## lucifuge (Sep 23, 2006)

315


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 17, 2006)

3 1/2 years ago I benched 435 weighing 230.  Then 2 months later I tried it again at 210 and snapped my rotator cuff.

I have recently made a nice comeback, strength wise.  On Monday, I reached the peak, and I benched 315 for 16 reps.  This was the first time I attempted 315 since the surgery.  I never got 315 for 16 before.  Ever.

Next set I upped it to 335, figuring I'd go for 10.  On rep 3, I tore my left pec.

Moral of the story -- I am old, and brittle, and will not be heavy benching anymore.  And that makes me sad.


----------



## fufu (Nov 17, 2006)

Twin Peak said:


> 3 1/2 years ago I benched 435 weighing 230.  Then 2 months later I tried it again at 210 and snapped my rotator cuff.
> 
> I have recently made a nice comeback, strength wise.  On Monday, I reached the peak, and I benched 315 for 16 reps.  This was the first time I attempted 315 since the surgery.  I never got 315 for 16 before.  Ever.
> 
> ...



You lost 20 lbs in 2 months then tried the same weight??

That sucks about the tear, was that recent?


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 17, 2006)

fufu said:


> You lost 20 lbs in 2 months then tried the same weight??
> 
> That sucks about the tear, was that recent?



Yes, 20 pounds in 2 months.  I was actually stronger too, which was why I tried it again (would have been more than 2X my BW).

The pec tear -- that was Monday.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 17, 2006)

315 16 times is sick.  Good numbers.  Ill bet you can get some higher numbers again.  Maybe doing 315 16 times fucked yourself up?


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 17, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> 315 16 times is sick.  Good numbers.  Ill bet you can get some higher numbers again.  Maybe doing 315 16 times fucked yourself up?



I think that the set just caused too much of a pump.  Then when I upped the weight, bam.

We shall see.  Probably won't go past 315 again.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 17, 2006)

I'd say around a couple of hundred pounds. I'm not really sure. I don't really lift to see how much I can lift. I lift to be more healthy and look stronger. I've known way too many people try to bench too much weight and end up hurting themselves. This to me goes against the whole reason I started lifting in the first place.


----------



## MACCA (Nov 18, 2006)

38 years old, weight 182lbs, lift 260lbs


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 18, 2006)

MACCA said:


> 38 years old, weight 182lbs, lift 260lbs


----------



## Detroit_4_Life (Nov 19, 2006)

http://www.thepumpingstation.com/1repmax.html


^For those of you with no spotter


----------

